# Top 10 Scariest Ghost Tours (U.S.)



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the story link on wtop.com:

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=25&sid=2089673

And here is the list courtesy of TripAdvisor.com:

1. Ghost Tours of Harpers Ferry - Harpers Ferry, W.Va. 
2. Park City Ghost Tours - Park City, Utah
3. Hearse Ghost Tours - Savannah, Ga. 
4. Market Ghost Tour - Seattle, Wash. 
5. Tombstone Ghost Tour - Tombstone, Ariz. 
6. Providence Ghost Tour - Providence, R. I. 
7. Old Bisbee Ghost Tours - Bisbee, Ariz. 
8. New Orleans Ghost Tour - New Orleans, La. 
9. Chattanooga Ghost Tours - Chattanooga, Tenn. 
10. The Original Ghost Tours of Catalina - Catalina Island, Calif.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone here been on any of these tours?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have not been on any of the tours listed but I did travel to Savannah last week. I wanted to go on a haunted tour of some sort but I heard no good reviews online. A couple people that went on one when I was there did not recommend it. It's too bad. I really wanted to feel the chill.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

The only one I went on was the New Orleans one. We enjoyed it very much, but, well, I didn't see any ghosts lol These are always fun, more for their historical value than anything. I never found any of them particularly scary. It's not like you actually go inside any of the buildings anyway - at least from my experience.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Harpers Ferry is not that far from us, so we may have to do a day trip and check that out after Halloween.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Ditto on the New Orleans tour. I would build it into a night if I was in town.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

To Harper's Ferry we will go!!!!!!!


----------

